# need urgent help!!! got screwed by recruiting center



## jakerawn (26 May 2015)

Hi, everyone, i get a messed up situation here and i have no idea what to do. I apply for the force a year ago. I went in for my first aptitude test. I am current 30 years old. Even I did very well in High School, I did poorly in my first aptitude after not using any the knowledge for more than 10 years. I got just enough to get accepted for infantry. Then i was asked if i wanted to move forward with the current CFAT score or try the aptitude test a second time to pursue the weapon tec or the vehicle tec. I agreed to try a second time. Then i went out found myself a tutor and studied whole year for it. when i felt ready, i called the recruiting center. I was told because its been more than a year since i last applied, i need to re apply again. so I did that.  Then i was told that they need to review my first aptitude test to set up my second. so i waited. i called back a week later because no one contact me eversince and only found out the shocking news that they have already submit my first score evenafter i told them im going for a second try!!! the score is permanent, Im not allowed for a second try, and i am locked out of my first and second career choice and put on a waiting list for infantry. I am so pissed and disppointed!!! I always admire the canadian force and think they are all about serving and fairness. Now all my hard work is down in the drain, my career in the army is ruined because a mistake made by recruiting center. I tried every phone number i can find on the Force Canada website and  i was told there's absolutely nothing i can do about it by everyone!!! Is it true that i can not ever get a second aptitude test to improve my permanent CFAT score? Is it true that my best choice is to accept what i was given and forget about my dream career choices through the force? Can i still change my career after im accepted by the force as an infantry? Anybody knows please? Im begging for help!


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2015)

jakerawn said:
			
		

> Is it true that i can not ever get a second aptitude test to improve my permanent CFAT score? Is it true that my best choice is to accept what i was given and forget about my dream career choices through the force?



This may help.

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0



			
				jakerawn said:
			
		

> Can i still change my career after im accepted by the force as an infantry?



Occupational and Component Transfers:
https://army.ca/forums/index.php?board=44.0


----------



## DAA (27 May 2015)

jakerawn said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone, i get a messed up situation here and i have no idea what to do. I apply for the force a year ago. I went in for my first aptitude test. I am current 30 years old. Even I did very well in High School, I did poorly in my first aptitude after not using any the knowledge for more than 10 years. I got just enough to get accepted for infantry. Then i was asked if i wanted to move forward with the current CFAT score or try the aptitude test a second time to pursue the weapon tec or the vehicle tec. I agreed to try a second time. Then i went out found myself a tutor and studied whole year for it. when i felt ready, i called the recruiting center. I was told because its been more than a year since i last applied, i need to re apply again. so I did that.  Then i was told that they need to review my first aptitude test to set up my second. so i waited. i called back a week later because no one contact me eversince and only found out the shocking news that they have already submit my first score evenafter i told them im going for a second try!!! the score is permanent, Im not allowed for a second try, and i am locked out of my first and second career choice and put on a waiting list for infantry. I am so pissed and disppointed!!! I always admire the canadian force and think they are all about serving and fairness. Now all my hard work is down in the drain, my career in the army is ruined because a mistake made by recruiting center. I tried every phone number i can find on the Force Canada website and  i was told there's absolutely nothing i can do about it by everyone!!! Is it true that i can not ever get a second aptitude test to improve my permanent CFAT score? Is it true that my best choice is to accept what i was given and forget about my dream career choices through the force? Can i still change my career after im accepted by the force as an infantry? Anybody knows please? Im begging for help!



I think you may have misunderstood something, as what you are saying above, doesn't make sense.

If you were counselled to attempt a CFAT rewrite inorder to qualify for Veh Tech and Wpns Tech, then that means you didn't qualify for Infantryman either as it requires a "much" higher score than the other two occupations.  Therefore, you didn't qualify for any of the three which means that a CFAT rewrite is a MUST, if you wish to pursue a career with the CF!

But what you will need, is a CFAT Waiver and this is where you might have become confused.  Simply check with your CFRC and see whether or not they are processing you for a Waiver which is required, prior to rewriting the CFAT.   Don't get all bent out of shape, I'm sure things will work out in the end.

And keep STUDYING!!!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2015)

I'm going to try to decipher your post here, but it's a bit of a challenge.

1. This may seem like it to you, but this is not urgent. It is not a situation requiring immediate action or attention.

2. From my understanding (I'm not a recruiter), they are not obligated to allow you to rewrite your CFAT, although there are many who have received re-write waivers, after a 3 month wait period. The only people who can tell you will be at the recruiting center. I would suggest calling back, explaining that you have used a tutor to prepare for a rewrite.

3. You're career is not ruined (you don't have one yet). And it is certainly not ruined by the recruiting center. They weren't the ones who went into a CFAT unprepared. Accept responsibility.

4. You could transfer to a different trade once you enter (Occupational Transfer), however if your CFAT score does not meet the requirements for said new trade, you would still need to re-write the CFAT.

As a last note, what anyone here would say about your specific situation is bunk. None of us are dealing with your case, and all we have is your poorly written side of the story. You need to go see your recruiting center. Calling all the numbers on the Forces page probably isn't going to help either.

It's easy to see that you are frustrated. When you speak to the CFRC, ensure that you do so in a calm manner.


----------



## DAA (27 May 2015)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> As a last note, what anyone here would say about your specific situation is bunk.



Gee and I thought my advice was pretty darn good!      ???


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2015)

jakerawn said:
			
		

> Im begging for help!



As always, best advice is to contact Recruiting.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Gee and I thought my advice was pretty darn good!      ???



That's why I said his specific case. We don't know all the particulars. I agree that for the general outline, your advice is good, but the most important bit for him to take away from it is:





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Simply check with your CFRC


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2015)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> That's why I said his specific case. We don't know all the particulars.



Same reason we prefer to avoid giving medical advice on here.


----------



## jaysfan17 (30 May 2015)

jakerawn said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone, i get a messed up situation here and i have no idea what to do. I apply for the force a year ago. I went in for my first aptitude test. I am current 30 years old. Even I did very well in High School, I did poorly in my first aptitude after not using any the knowledge for more than 10 years. I got just enough to get accepted for infantry. Then i was asked if i wanted to move forward with the current CFAT score or try the aptitude test a second time to pursue the weapon tec or the vehicle tec. I agreed to try a second time. Then i went out found myself a tutor and studied whole year for it. when i felt ready, i called the recruiting center. I was told because its been more than a year since i last applied, i need to re apply again. so I did that.  Then i was told that they need to review my first aptitude test to set up my second. so i waited. i called back a week later because no one contact me eversince and only found out the shocking news that they have already submit my first score evenafter i told them im going for a second try!!! the score is permanent, Im not allowed for a second try, and i am locked out of my first and second career choice and put on a waiting list for infantry. I am so pissed and disppointed!!! I always admire the canadian force and think they are all about serving and fairness. Now all my hard work is down in the drain, my career in the army is ruined because a mistake made by recruiting center. I tried every phone number i can find on the Force Canada website and  i was told there's absolutely nothing i can do about it by everyone!!! Is it true that i can not ever get a second aptitude test to improve my permanent CFAT score? Is it true that my best choice is to accept what i was given and forget about my dream career choices through the force? Can i still change my career after im accepted by the force as an infantry? Anybody knows please? Im begging for help!



You're pissed off because you are on the waiting list for Infantry? I would give anything to be in the position that you're in.


----------



## Sigs Pig (30 May 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Same reason we prefer to avoid giving medical advice on here.


Other than a small mention of "poorly written", no one commented to the OP on the grammar either.
Wind of change I guess....

Stay cool
ME


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2015)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Other than a small mention of "poorly written", no one commented to the OP on the grammar either.
> Wind of change I guess....
> 
> Stay cool
> ME



I can't speak for others, but I try to limit myself to "pointing" that out to a member to only once a month.   My quota for this month is full.  Sorry.   ;D


----------

